# Todays find



## bikeyard (Oct 22, 2014)

Found this hard tire safety today.  Pretty complete


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice Jim!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

Dang, where did you find that??
That is quite early 1889-91 with that "hinge" fork!
Wide chain too.
I want dibbs.... 
super kool.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 22, 2014)

WOWSERS!!!!:eek:


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 22, 2014)

*Hard Tire Safety*



bricycle said:


> Dang, where did you find that??
> That is quite early 1889-91 with that "hinge" fork!
> Wide chain too.
> I want dibbs....
> super kool.






Random stop today


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 22, 2014)

Good Lord! That would have been the best "random stop" I ever made. Was it at some antique shop?


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 22, 2014)

*Hard Tire Safety*

Not an antique shop


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 22, 2014)

i like it! springframe


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 22, 2014)

*they're still out there*

finding em'!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 22, 2014)

That is awesome!..........Wayne


----------



## barracuda (Oct 22, 2014)

Ladies Rover, maybe? Very cool.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## bikeyard (Oct 23, 2014)

*Hard Tire Safety*

Here are some additional photos.

Barracuda I'm liking the Rover, closest I've seen.

Im not sure if this is an adults bike it seems a little smaller in stature.  Overall length is 62" edge of wheel to edge of wheel, wheel size is 26".  The bike is in good condition.  A little pitting on the bars and crank arms.  Frame is just surface.  Rolls good.  Pedals are missing the end caps and are frozen, but a good soaking and cleaning would remedy that I believe.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 23, 2014)

*Couple more*

Two more photos


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice find - that 5 digit serial number on the head may indicate a large volume inventory - I'm thinking maybe Columbia.  Is there evidence of a missing badge anywhere on the frame?


----------



## walter branche (Oct 23, 2014)

*how much ?*

would like to buy the bike ,what is the price ,,   branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 23, 2014)

*Hrs*



dfa242 said:


> Nice find - that 5 digit serial number on the head may indicate a large volume inventory - I'm thinking maybe Columbia.  Is there evidence of a missing badge anywhere on the frame?




No badge location that I can see


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 23, 2014)

nice find!!!!


----------



## Intense One (Oct 23, 2014)

*Today's find*

What a beauty!  Sculptured metal artwork.  Great find!


----------



## bike (Oct 23, 2014)

*note that*

it is made to take a bar or stock to make it a boys bike....

Nice to see you back Walter.. did not think you could stay away

-pg


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2014)

Has anyone else besides Walter noticed that this began life as, or could be converted into a mens version? Kool.
looks like it was a ladies tho, considering the guard....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2014)

good to see Paul's on the ball!


----------



## walter branche (Oct 23, 2014)

*thanks*


















i will always be watching for an early machine to buy , not here to be a part of the know it alls and snide remarks , ,I look at the historical part , not the bickering about , parting out a bike ,or that guy is crazy asking so much for a bike , ..  The CABE could be a fantastic historical source , if people left out all the BS and stuck to the facts , .. there are 2 many experts on here ,,  like calling the mans ,ladys hard tired safety a rover ,,  look at the chain , rover chain is totally different ,also the rover is shown radial spoked , the mystery bike is tangent , .. I will know what the bike is in a few hours , i am searching in my massive library !!!!
thanks Paul I appreciate your words and friendship , we go back a long way ,long , before a bunch of these experts were born , drive safe , remember your rights , walter branche ,  Florida Cycle Forensics -VELOCIPEDE VENTURES-bike shown 1892 iver johnson


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Didn't see where this was listed for sale but if it were mine it would take $10k to pry it loose from my grubby little hands! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Didn't see where this was listed for sale but if it were mine it would take $10k to pry it loose from my grubby little hands! V/r Shawn




that's because you appreciate a historical find when you see it.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Jim,
How about maybe an 1892 No. 10 cushion tire made by Union in Highlandville, MA.  Note the wheel size though.
Cheers,
Dean


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2014)

walter branche said:


> View attachment 175042View attachment 175036View attachment 175037View attachment 175038View attachment 175039View attachment 175040i will always be watching for an early machine to buy , not here to be a part of the know it alls and snide remarks , ,I look at the historical part , not the bickering about , parting out a bike ,or that guy is crazy asking so much for a bike , ..  The CABE could be a fantastic historical source , if people left out all the BS and stuck to the facts , .. there are 2 many experts on here ,,  like calling the mans ,ladys hard tired safety a rover ,,  look at the chain , rover chain is totally different ,also the rover is shown radial spoked , the mystery bike is tangent , .. I will know what the bike is in a few hours , i am searching in my massive library !!!!
> thanks Paul I appreciate your words and friendship , we go back a long way ,long , before a bunch of these experts were born , drive safe , remember your rights , walter branche ,  Florida Cycle Forensics -VELOCIPEDE VENTURES-bike shown 1892 iver johnson




Thanks Walter, I appreciate your research/knowledge.


----------



## walter branche (Oct 23, 2014)

*seat and pedals*

seat ,pedals ,chainguard , all different ,


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 23, 2014)

*Hts*

I think 10k would be lovely, but unrealistic .  That said if your offering 10k I'll take it.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 23, 2014)

walter branche said:


> there are 2 many experts on here ,,  like calling the mans ,ladys hard tired safety a rover ,,  look at the chain , rover chain is totally different ,also the rover is shown radial spoked , the mystery bike is tangent , .. I will know what the bike is in a few hours , i am searching in my massive library !!!!




Surely never meant to offend or to be the cause of grumpiness. I have nothing but respect for your experience in these matters, Walter - been avidly reading your commentary for years. I make no pretense to expertise, just excitement at seeing this great old bike surface. Anyway, apologies.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe it's just the years of wear and tear but, this crank arm looks hand forged:


----------



## bike (Oct 23, 2014)

*^^^^*

we may be mixing pictures of walters and jims....

meaning the posts above is NOT jims bike


----------



## walter branche (Oct 23, 2014)

*yes*

i am showing how they will clean up , and you can find a catalog to show what bike you are working with ,, sorry to mislead or complicate


----------



## walter branche (Oct 23, 2014)

barracuda said:


> Surely never meant to offend or to be the cause of grumpiness. I have nothing but respect for your experience in these matters, Walter - been avidly reading your commentary for years. I make no pretense to expertise, just excitement at seeing this great old bike surface. Anyway, apologies.




no problem for me , i just call it as i see it , I am from a totally different world ,of collecting,and identifying the machines ,,  i also APOLOGIZE for causing any problem , to you or anyone , I am just trying to be historically correct , for our future generation


----------

